

Dr. Dre confirms Apple buying Beats [video] - why-el
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guMFKBXp544

======
codecondo
I was thinking this earlier today[0] - do those gangsta dudes who write books,
do they put the phrase 'do you know what I'm saying?' after every other
sentence?

[0]: white guy who uses gangsta slang with his homies

